# How To: Extract mac files (.dmg) to your PC



## cometman

*PREFACE:*
To begin let me say, I am updating my iphone to the new iphone 3.0 OS, which I downloaded as a .dmg file on my PC.

I figured a simple search online would definitavely tell me how to extract .DMG to Pc with no trouble whatsoever.

This was not the case for me. I spent nearly 2 hours of trying different methods involving Dameon Tools, cmd line tools dmg2iso.exe, poweriso....etc. Nothing was working! Part of the fact that I am on windows 7 might have influenced the other methods not functioning also..
I realize this is a very easy How To: however, from my searching online the word just isn't out there enough on how to accomplish this.. Hope someone benefits from this.

*The Good Stuff:*

Download Transmac

Run Transmac and load your image.
(File, Open Disc Image, Select Image, Open)

Your Screen should now look like this:









Click the mounted image. (In example HFS+ volume)

Drag and drop to your desktop. Your done!

As a post note, you can also CREATE DMG files with this utility.


----------



## spice003

you can also use ultra iso to do this and convert dmg to iso.


----------



## cometman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
you can also use ultra iso to do this and convert dmg to iso.


Yes, I found that also. However did not work in win7 for me.


----------

